# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX شروحات :  طريقة التحميل من السابورت بنفس البرودكت كود

## cabatamata

*إلا من يعلم من الأخوه . أنه من الافضل تفليش الاجهزه الحديثه بنفس البرودكت كود المكتوب تحت البطاريه . وهذه هي طريقة التحميل     هذا هو البوردكت كود  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تابع هذه الصوره  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بعد الضغط على كلمة دونلود نضغط Yes  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] MMC الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  PPM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  CNT
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   اكتمل التحميل . ومبروك عليك فلاشه بنفس البرودكت كود 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  منقول للافادة  وتقبلوا مني فائق احترامي*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا يابوب

----------


## هيجوو

شكرا موضوع مفيد جداااا ومهم

----------


## هيجوو

شكرااا على المجهود الراع

----------


## caree_111

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## caree_111

شكرا لجهودك

----------


## almoaiz

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

